# MDR - MedAdvisor Limited



## System (25 May 2011)

Exalt Resources Limited (ERD) was established in July 2010 as a resource and energy exploration company. The Company's primary objective is to build a resource and energy business at a time when the global demand for resources and energy is high. Exalt currently has two NSW based gold and base metal exploration Projects, the Mineral Hill south Project and the Nyngan Project.

In addition to advancing the exploration and development of these Projects and in accordance with its charter, Exalt will also seek to acquire or participate in additional resource and energy projects in Australia and overseas.

http://www.exaltresources.com.au


----------



## springhill (25 July 2012)

*Re: ERD - Exalt Resources*

ERD have released a mammoth company presentation. It all seemed good and has potential, until i looked at the board. One name stood out, Jim Malone. I will never invest in a company of which he is on the board . Just look what has happened to AIW.

Red flag for me.

For those interested.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120724/pdf/427kdyf5c423p6.pdf


----------



## System (30 November 2015)

On November 30th, 2015, Exalt Resources Limited (ERD) changed its name and ASX code to MedAdvisor Limited (MDR).


----------



## greggles (20 June 2018)

MedAdvisor has expanded into the U.S. market by signing a co-marketing and licence agreement with PDX Inc, a large U.S. pharmacy dispensing software company. The company didn't provide any details about the sort of revenue this deal is expected to generate, so at the moment there are clearly a lot of unknown variables but nonetheless it is a positive development.

For those unfamiliar with the MedAdvisor's app and business, I found this video that's worth watching:



In April MDR announced that they have one million patients connected via their app and a pharmacy network representing ~50% of Australian pharmacies. 

Their last quarterly reported revenue of $1.67 million and they have $10.9 million in cash on hand. Their market cap is currently ~$60 million.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 January 2020)

> • MedAdvisor has signed its second US agreement to provide medication education
> programs for a top 10 global pharmaceutical company through its strategic US
> partner Adheris Health LLC a Syneos Health group company (NASDAQ: SYNH)





> • The digital health programs are 9-month pilots providing important digital
> education to patients on any one of four different medications over the next 12
> months
> • Patients will be drawn from up to 4,000 US pharmacies starting in Q3 FY20
> ...



 from 40c to 60c on this news; really not huge amounts of money


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 March 2020)

Up today (in a sea of red); MDR announced independent pharmacy association has endorsed its solution as the preferred option in UK.

Coming off lows, mind you


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 March 2020)

closed up 50% ..... and it took a while before the market worked out it was a good Ann. (probably because of covid conniptions) (I posted at 32c, half an hour into the day)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

● Total revenue of $11.1m (+20.8% v FY19 $9.2m) 
● Operating revenue of $9.6m (+16.5% v FY19 $8.2m) 
● EBITDA of ($9.3m) (-16.3% v FY19 ($8.0m)) 
● Loss before income tax of $9.8m (-20.7% v FY19 ($8.1m)) 
● Annual recurring revenue up 15.3% to $6.3m 
● Total lifetime value up 10.2% to $32,268 
● Well capitalised to execute on expansion activities with $12.3m cash at bank 
● 1.7 million digitally connected patients, up 42% 
● Entered into an agreement with NASDAQ-listed HMS to provide health programs to its pool of 100 million insured lives 
● Launched first US Health Program with Adheris in Q4 FY20 
● Surpassed 60% market share, adding 260+ pharmacies to include 3,500+ on the platform

_- will it grow internationally? If not, then what?_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _- will it grow internationally? If not, then what?_



USA seems to be at the interface. _MedAdvisor acquired US-based Adheris in November, for USD$27.5 million (<1x revenue) plus earnout payments. _

also, 







> Demand for vaccination delivery via retail pharmacies is expected to grow - this will accelerate opportunities to market MedAdvisor/ Adheris Health services, especially with multiple vaccine manufacturers. Vaccine awareness campaigns and dose series completion programs benefit patients, pharmacies and manufacturers.
> 
> Adheris Health can execute  these awareness and series completion programs to patients. Adheris has run numerous vaccine programs successfully in the past - the *company’s vaccine product was the largest revenue product in CY20*, highlighting the near-term opportunity for MedAdvisor in this market. ...




wasn't pretty; is it turning around?

_6 month; daily_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 May 2021)

still not pretty ..... has been trading at 28c   ... are these the last two rolls of the dice?

MDR today announces it has closed a AUD$5.25 million raise led by Perennial Value Management Limited.  The equity raise was done at AUD $0.30 per share, representing a 7.1% premium to the last traded price of MedAdvisor shares and a 4.4% discount to the 5 day VWAP of AUD $0.31.


> “This capital injection puts MedAdvisor in a strong cash position as we continue to execute on signiﬁcant growth opportunities and fast-tracking strategic digital US initiatives,” said MedAdvisor CEO and Managing Director, Robert Read.




Also executed a non-binding termsheet with San Francisco-based Partners For Growth VI, L.P. for a3-year loan facility of up to USD$9million (AUD$11.7m).
● The Loan Facility includes a USD$5m (AUD$6.5m) term loan to be funded at closing of the transaction and an up to USD $4m (AUD $5.2m) revolving line of credit. 
● The facility will be used to repay the USD $5m (AUD $6.5m) in outstanding convertible notes on issue to Syneos, issued as part of the Adheris Health acquisition and continue the investment in growth following the payment of the CY20 Earn Out. 
● The Loan Facility term is 3 years at an annual interest rate of 10.25% of the drawn amount.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 July 2022)

_rolled again_

• Operating cash out flow inclusive of lease payments of ($1.7 million) for FY22, an improvement from ($13.5 million) FY21 and ($8.9million) FY20
• Cash receipts from customers were up 93% on pcp to $75.9m, benefiting from resolution of payment terms in Q1 from a key debtor by $5.1million
• Payments to suppliers and employees only up 47% on pcp to $76.1 million as a result of strict working capital management processes
• Cash at 30 June 2022 of $7.6million

*And an acquisition and Cap Raise*.
• _MedAdvisor to acquire *GuildLink *from Guild Group (100% owned entity of The Pharmacy Guild of Australia), enabling MedAdvisor to provide an enhanced platform that removes duplication and increases efficiencies for the benefit of Australian pharmacies _
_• The Pharmacy Guild of Australia will work in partnership with MedAdvisor to develop and deliver new and ongoing health service initiatives including government programs to provide and support the health needs of communities across Australia 
• Consideration for the acquisition is by way of a placement of 15% of the fully paid ordinary shares in MedAdvisor to Guild Group at $0.16 per share, equivalent to approximately $9.14 million.  Following the placement, Guild Group will become the largest shareholder in MedAdvisor _

• MedAdvisor successfully completes the institutional component of its accelerated non-renounceable entitlement offer, raising approx. $10 million
• Retail Entitlement Offer now fully underwritten and will raise a further $4.6 million ... @ $0.14 per share and ratio of 1 new share for every 4.2 shares held.

_GuildLink is a provider of digital healthcare solutions and medicines information for consumers, health professionals and other partners_

............. _now 17c so parties are ahead_


----------

